# Favorite grill tools?



## Maylar (Jun 30, 2014)

I've been sharing my kitchen tools - tongs, spatula etc - with the grill for too long and now I want a dedicated set just for the grill.

Soliciting suggestions for best quality, most useful etc. What are your favorites, folks?

TIA


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 30, 2014)

Have found some good quality tongs to be the most useful tool in the collection.  Got mine at Acemart. If a person is strong enough to do their part the tongs will hold it. 
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Edlund Restaurant Tongs - Scalloped: 16 INCH


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 30, 2014)

Weber makes some good tongs and spatulas. Target usually marks their grilling inventory at least half off  pretty soon so keep your eyes open for some good deals!!


----------



## Max1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Home Depot has a wide selection off cooking tools, at a relative good cost. Pretty much all I have is a pair of tongs, a spatula, and a brush. all for under $20 for all.


----------



## Maylar (Jun 30, 2014)

The thing is, I picked up a set of cheap tools from HD and they suck. At least the tongs do, they won't lock closed and the business end doesn't meet squarely - I dropped a potato because the tongs just didn't grip securely. The set did come with a handy 2 pronged thingie supposed to be for flipping steaks - I use it to lift a hot grate...

I'm liking those Edlund tongs that Bigwheel linked to, the reviews are very complimentary.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 30, 2014)

Been using mine without bad consequences for the past decade or so. The other junk leaves me cold and I have owned a wide assortment.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 30, 2014)

Tongs and a spatula are about the only dedicated tools I have.  I get the spatula "2-pack" at Sam's Club and have several of the 16" tongs (looks like the ones Bigwheel posted) at Restaurant Depot.  
Don't want or need any of those "cool" looking knives with a long handle that they always sell @ Home Despot or such places. 
The stuff that they sell specifically made for outdoor cooking is usually cheaply made and very over priced.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 30, 2014)

Right right. All metal spatula is pretty indispensable for burgers etc.  Hear you on the crappy selection and shoddy merchandise in the outdoorsy cooking section.


----------



## Maylar (Jun 30, 2014)

Oooh, ooooh - gotta have one o' deeze...

Chefmate® Grill Fork : Target

And it's a thermometer, too!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 30, 2014)

Maylar said:


> Oooh, ooooh - gotta have one o' deeze...
> 
> Chefmate® Grill Fork : Target
> 
> And it's a thermometer, too!


 Somebody gave me one of those.  Wish I'd returned it before I ever used it.  Not strong enough to hold much weight and the thermometer was WAY off before it finally decided to just quit.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 1, 2014)

Its a peece o sheet yup trinket. I have one around here somewhere.


----------



## Griff (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm with BW, long tongs are my go to instrument.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Get a pair of these, over and done with! You won't have to worry about them being flimsy, or crap.

Brinkmann Stainless Steel Grilling Tongs-812-9043-S at The Home Depot


----------



## Maylar (Jul 6, 2014)

Max said:


> Get a pair of these, over and done with! You won't have to worry about them being flimsy, or crap.
> 
> Brinkmann Stainless Steel Grilling Tongs-812-9043-S at The Home Depot



Thanks bro. In stock at my local HD for a measly 5 bucks too!


----------



## Bosko (Jul 6, 2014)

Max said:


> Get a pair of these, over and done with! You won't have to worry about them being flimsy, or crap.
> 
> Brinkmann Stainless Steel Grilling Tongs-812-9043-S at The Home Depot



Bite your tongue man!!!

Are you not the Weber king?

Weber.......Weber.....Weber!!!!!!

I have these and these ROCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 6, 2014)

Well I have a pair very similar to the ones Max showed. They are mighty cheesy. Haven't bumped into Bosco's version but if they are better and easier to use than Edlunds from Acemart..kindly color me surprised.


----------



## Bosko (Jul 6, 2014)

I use mine to move 25 pound logs in the fire pit......very sturdy


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 6, 2014)

You a strong young man. I have had the Edlunds ahold of briskets of similar size..picnics.butts etc. I let go first..lol. I cant see the locking mechanism on yours but the neoprene ring slider gizmo as on Max's is a deal killer. Its a two handed fight to get ready to rumble. The Edlunds lock about an inch open and still lets you grab small things like bacon strips etc. When it comes time for mr. hog just take a single bump on the counter to spring them open like a gators mouth. I can see why the pros choose them.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I like Weber grills, and such. But I can not see spending more money on something that is similar. Makes no sense. I look at what I buy. If I don't like it, I don't buy it.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 6, 2014)

I got a few of those Weber tongs and Weber metal spatulas last year at Target during their end of summer clearance sale.

Pigtails are a great little tool too. They are fine for flipping roasts, steaks etc, just keep grabbing what your flipping in the same hole plus its on the edge where your grabbing anyway so you won't dry out what your cooking.

Amazon.com : 18-Inch Steak Hook Flipper : Steak Turner : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Max1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah I got me one of those, they are great.


----------

